# Blue Jack Dempsey



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

some pics of my new BJD i picked up a couple days ago, tell me what u think


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Ohhhh how I want a nice breeding pair of Electric Blues. Found one pair for sale once for $300. sheesh! he's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks! ive wanted one for sooo long, i dont kno how many times ive been in that particular store and they have not had any in stock. this was the only one they had. it was about 39.99. and is about 1" or so. i am hoping it is a male so i can possibly breed it back to my regular female


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, he's got incredible color! Nice fish, rywill!


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah they aren't an easy one to find. The pair my lfs had were about 5 - 6" and a proven breeding pair. They were in a corner planted show tank for soooooo long and then the owner finally decided to sell them. But he wanted $300.00 for the pair. I just couldn't pay that much for them! If I ever do get a breeding pair...bet your bottom dollar they'll buy babies form me though. = )


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

thats a great fish, btw at 300$ how many babys would u have to sell to the lfs to get back that investment o0


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

How much did you end up paying for it? I haven't seen too many of these and my friend has 2 at his store selling at $25 a piece, but only for me since it's in a display tank. =P


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i paid 39.99 for it..pretty much the average price ive seen anywhere around here


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

cool lookin fish!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Btw, a breeding pair of EBJD would be worthless  from what i ahve been reading from top breeders and all that, 2 EBJD dont make viable fry, they are too weak and rarely ever even make it past the wiggler stage. You need an EBJD and a standard JD to get them


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Even for the price, I'd still buy them just because of their coloration. What do you keep along with it?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well im hoping it turns out to be a male...then my plans are to breed him with my regular female dempsey....jus have to wait till it gets big enough to be able to go in with her. right now i have the blue dempsey in a 38gallon with a few calvus and 2 clown loaches...all of the fish are right around 1" except for 1 calvus about 2" or so. the BJD will join the JD in a 75gallon when big enough....thanks for the compliments on him


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

its not everday you see a fish as cool as a BJD


----------

